# Calibraion problems



## przemek m. (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,


After the calibration has the following effect. My card is a RME Multiface connected in a loop of hi-end tube mic preamp (Igs Audio Double Triode pramp).
What's wrong?I tested different I/O...:-(

Help me,please.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Since no one seems to be touching this...

You need to provide just a little bit more configuration information!

It reads as if all is configured properly and then, for 'no apparent reason', the response is wonky - and you hope other will serendipitously resolve it.

Someone may have encountered such a problem and may be able to resolve it based upon pattern recognition. But considering the RME utilizes a non-standard interface (that quite frankly I am not even sure REW supports), you might want to provide complete configuration information.

Help us help you.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Well I had been debating getting involved .

> That "oscillating" wave form, is a classic sign of feeding-back the input > to the output ( via a software based mixer that has retarded the signal by a couple of samples ) .

> The OP, is most likely "monitoring" his input signal ( via his "TotalMix" softpatch mixer ) / and simply needs to mute his mic/line input within TotalMix(s)' Hardware-Input section .










> The OP mentions having this RME soundcard connected within a "loop" ( inserted within an effects loop ??? ) of his high-end pre-amp / ( & if that description is accurate ) is not the proper way to interface his Pre-Amp to his soundcard .


----------



## przemek m. (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help.
I'll do some more and I will describe the calibration results.
EarlK tell me please. I only use the card to be calibrated? without a preamp?
Multiface has no preamp ...


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I include any pre-amp in the data aquisition chain . 

> Microphone Pre-amps ( especially Tube-Types ) are rarely linear enough for testing purposes ( fwiw ) so they need all the correction they can get .

> Wire the Pre-Amp within the loop-back of "output to input", when making the correction file for the soundcard ( ie; the so-called "calibration" ) . 

> This only "works" if the input impedance of the Pre-Amp is above @ 1Kohms & the source feeding the Pre-Amp is below @ 100 ohms .


----------

